# Catch can



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Looking for some ideas on installing a simple radiator catch can on my 65 goat. Anyone done this? Not looking for a recovery system. Just to keep it from running out onto the street.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

65gto said:


> Looking for some ideas on installing a simple radiator catch can on my 65 goat. Anyone done this? Not looking for a recovery system. Just to keep it from running out onto the street.


Why is it running out in the first place? Are you over filling the radiator? Some will fill the radiator right to the top. The radiator uses the top of the tank as an expansion area. You should be able to look into the radiator and have the anti-freeze level about 1 1/2" inches below the radiator cap. Should be enough to cover the core.

If you are experiencing the thermostat sticking closed, which happens more than it should with some of the aftermarket thermostats, it will heat up and push anti-freeze out the radiator rather than circulate and remain in the radiator.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

^^this^^

No need for a catch can.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

On a really hot day last summer, after driving about 30 miles, I did have it overflowing. Now I have drained the old coolant and replaced, put on a new radiator cap and added a bottle of purple ice. Didn't happen again after that. But haven't driven that much since. Just looking for something simple, in case it does happen again.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

For something simple consider adding one of those later black washer fluid jugs w/bracket tight to the core support/radiator punch a hole in the cap and slip the overflow hose into it.
Clearly less visible then those white jugs with the bright red caps. This is what some of us do if we run at the track, as most will not let you make a pass without a catch jug.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Was going to mention that gtojunior.


If you drag race at all, per the NHRA rule book:


"Radiator: All cars in competition with any type of water overflow capable of spilling
water must have a catch can to accumulate the excess liquids and prevent leaking onto
the track. Minimum catch can capacity one pint. Catch can must be securely fastened"


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Don't do any drag racing, but it's kind of embarrassing at the local car show with a big puddle under the car.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Until you can correct the real issue(s) a stealth installation of a washer jug/bracket from a '66 is cheap & easy temporary solution;


----------

